# Deet and Sun Screen



## jerryjan (Sep 13, 2011)

I will be living in Thailand soon and travelling throughout Southeast Asia. I know that malaria and dengue fever exist in some areas and am wondering if insect repellent containing deet is widely available. I'm sure it must be as others will have the same concerns that I have.

I have lived in Mexico and Ecuador and sun screen in both countries is pretty darn expensive. Will that hold true for Thailand? If so, approximately how much does sun screen and repellent with deet cost?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

differing % of the Deet content; one I have is
_Soffell Mosquito Repellent_, it has 13% deet content.
A small travel bottle, 70ml, cost 55 baht. (US$1.80).
Likely more economical buying larger volume.


----------



## jerryjan (Sep 13, 2011)

So, you are saying that the repellent with deet is readily available?


----------



## lv_artist (Feb 22, 2012)

jerryjan said:


> So, you are saying that the repellent with deet is readily available?


Readily available. I bought a small bottle in a 7-11.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

jerryjan said:


> So, you are saying that the repellent with deet is readily available?


Mosquitos bite the locals too! 
I wouldn't expect any problems buying it, where we lived previously was too small for a 7/11 but repellent/sunscreen available at local shop/market. I guess 7/11s nationwide carry the same brands/stock, our local one has a range of _Nivea_ and _Johnson_ brand sunscreens.
When we're on the farm/rural village mosquito nets are common esp for children/babies there are a range of indoor tent-like ones, once borrow one 2.5m-square big enough for adults and child. 
Our current house has all aluminium joinery and sliding bug screens so windows can be left open, I still check the bedroom - pesky things hide in the curtains and a quick burst of bug spray required. We don't get many, but one is enough to irritate.


----------



## jerryjan (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## striiing (Mar 1, 2012)

in the towns you should be fine without any spray, countryside is a different story


----------



## jerryjan (Sep 13, 2011)

*Deet*



jerryjan said:


> Thank you so much!


Thanks! Could you be a little more specific about "countryside?" We will be travelling by train and bus - should repellent be worn during those times as so much of those trips will be between towns/cities. Malaria is NOT a souvenir I want from Southeast Asia.

I should probably be more specific about where we will be travelliing - starting in Chiang Mai, we will go to Vietnam - cities and beaches, southern Thailand - beaches and islands.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## striiing (Mar 1, 2012)

built up areas with lots of people are fine withour much spray. eg trains, buses etc. If your travelling by moped then spray is a must, and if your walking along rivers/fresh water then spray is a BIG must. Put lots on your ankles and elbows, they seem to go for those areas the most for some reason.


----------



## jerryjan (Sep 13, 2011)

*Deet*



jerryjan said:


> Thanks! Could you be a little more specific about "countryside?" We will be travelling by train and bus - should repellent be worn during those times as so much of those trips will be between towns/cities. Malaria is NOT a souvenir I want from Southeast Asia.
> 
> I should probably be more specific about where we will be travelliing - starting in Chiang Mai, we will go to Vietnam - cities and beaches, southern Thailand - beaches and islands.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.


Thanks so much...this helps to know what to do!


----------

